# Are Shipping Containers cyclone/hurricane proof?



## tradershez (Feb 22, 2010)

Hi there, 
We live in the Cook Islands.
We are currently in cyclone/hurrican season.

Does anyone know if shipping containers are cyclone proof?

We rent our house...the house is concrete but the roofs are all made of corrugated iron...so there is always a chance that the roof will get taken off and then I imagine you lose everything in the house...

Our landlord doesn't have cyclone insurance for the house (totally unaffordable) and so we can't get insurance for our contents if a cyclone hits...

So...we have been wondering whether we should by a 20ft container, stick it on the grass next to the house...and place all our extra bits an pieces in that and if there is a cyclone of strength 3 or 4 then move all important stuff from house into that...

It also sounds like a good idea in the event that if the roof does come off we can also run into the container and use as shelter. Also a good idea for the goats for shelter during a storm.

Does anyone know from experience if this would be a good idea?

Thanks


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm afraid they'd blow with the wind, like a big kite. Would need plenty of anchors, buried deep in the ground, with metal strapping over the tops, to anchors on the other side.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Every tornado shelter I have ever seen was underground.
There must be a reason for that.
Could you bury it?


----------



## katfish (Jan 11, 2010)

They have anchor points on them. Maybe something like that "cable-lock" foundation system for houses. I think that might anchor it to the bedrock and not tear the land lord's yard up to bad.


----------

